# Multiple codes mystery??



## bboleyn (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a 2015 Rogue SV, with around 60k miles. Recently on my way to work I noticed the low tire pressure warning light come on ( probably due to cold temps) then the low oil pressure light came on and engine lost power as I made my way to side of road. I shut everything off and checked oil levels, everything looked fine so I re-started the engine. No unusual noises, so I babied it to work ( just a couple miles). I took it to the local dealer to have it checked out. They pulled a couple pages of codes! They told me that they would have to keep vehicle to try to replicate problem. One week later and no codes, they charged $100 to pull codes (said it wasnt covered under extended warranty because they could not find an actual problem!). Car drove fine for a couple weeks, today same problem again (actually the same spot on the highway) started with low tire pressure light, then low oil pressure and check engine, went into limp mode. Pulled off road checked everything then was able tor re-start and limp to work. 
Anyone else have any similar issues? any suggestions? I really don't want to pay dealership for another non-helpful diagnosis.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the engine harness ground connection points for tightness and oxidation.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

+1 on a bad ground either at the cylinder head / block or the negative terminal of the battery. A car w/o a solid ground will do crazy things, good news you can just touch up the ground straps / connectors with a wire brush or maybe a little baking soda & water if any of them are green / crusty.


----------

